# US snake ID?



## GrantD (Dec 1, 2010)

Friend from the US was hoping for an ID on a snake found in her electrical box.
She's in Eastern Washington state.

Any US herpers out there care to have a punt?


----------



## TheReptileCove (Dec 1, 2010)

If i had to take a guess i would say corn snake 
although that is most likely 99% wrong :/
hope its right tho : )


----------



## TheReptileCove (Dec 1, 2010)

also, i was only saying corn snake because of the shape of the head as i have owned corn snakes in the past and they have the same head as that.. although, i dont think corn snakes are wild in america?


----------



## zack13 (Dec 1, 2010)

Not 100% but I think it is a gopher snake (Pituophis catenifer).


----------



## cockney red (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm with you Zack, though blurry headshot.


----------



## 1issie (Dec 1, 2010)

zack13 said:


> Not 100% but I think it is a gopher snake (Pituophis catenifer).



im thinking this is right??


----------



## 1issie (Dec 1, 2010)

Its a gohper snake,looked on google images


----------



## eipper (Dec 1, 2010)

can you give anymore specfic data on the location apart from Eastern Washington state?

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## cockney red (Dec 1, 2010)

Joe De Maggio st and 1st...:shock::lol:


----------



## ssnakekid (Dec 1, 2010)

gopher snake


----------

